# الهيكل التنظيمي لفريق العمل بالمشروع



## engrwes (27 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الكرام .. 
السلام عليكم رحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 

امل من اخوتي افادتي حول كيفية دراسة الهياكل التنظيمية لفرق العمل بالمشاريع ..

وماهي اهم المعلومات التي يجب ان يحتويها الهيكل التنظيمي لفريق العمل بالمشروع .. 

وماهي اهم الاشتراطات التي يطلبها الاستشاريين المشرفين على المشاريع

لكم اخوتي مقدماً كل الشكر والتقدير 

اخوكم ..​


----------



## engrwes (27 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (27 يناير 2010)

وماهي اهم الاشتراطات التي يطلبها الاستشاريين المشرفين على المشاريع؟!
ما المقصود بكلمة الاشتراطات بالضبط


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (27 يناير 2010)

ولو عايز تعرف اكثر عن الهيكل التنظيمى و مصفوفة المسئوليات ممكن تقراء كتاب pmbook الجزء الخاص 
HR MANAGEMENT وفى مواقع على النت بتكتب عن job resb. المهام الوظيفية


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم 

يمكنك التجول في الموضوعات التالية
لتجد ما يفيدك بشكل كبير

1- http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84307.html

2- http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t155259.html

3- http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172179.html

وبالتوفيق


----------



## دينااااااااااااااا (29 يناير 2010)

محتاجه حد يساعدني في مشروعي يا ريت حد يرد عليا انا قسم كهربا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (31 يناير 2010)

دينااااااااااااااا قال:


> محتاجه حد يساعدني في مشروعي يا ريت حد يرد عليا انا قسم كهربا



ارجو ان تتجولي اختنا الكريمة في قسم الكهرباء
ليمكن ان تطرحي كل تساؤلاتك عن الهندسة الكهربائية هناك

وشرفتِ قسمنا " ادارة المشاريع "


----------

